

Ext4 vs. Fat32 file allocation - pretty_bubbles
http://alexandru.juncu.ro/blog/2015/03/07/file-magic/

======
duskwuff
That FAT32 doesn't support sparse files is a well-known fact. But that isn't
even necessarily the limiting factor here; the size of a file on FAT32 is
represented by an unsigned 32-bit integer, and is thus limited to one byte
short of 4 GiB.

Some of the other details mentioned here are inaccurate as well. In
particular, stat() returns both the file length and the size on disk; ls will
typically display the length, not the size on disk.

